# pics of my crittters



## shrimp76 (Nov 24, 2014)

just felt like taking some pics of my critters and post them
Oscars
cherries
yellow cherries
blue dianonds
blue velvets
orange rili
crs
red rili
marbled crayfish

im running out of tanks. got to get me some more!!!!


----------



## shrimp76 (Nov 24, 2014)

*i forgot blue diamonds pic*

blue diamond


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Nice blue diamond....its very dark, looks more like a chocolate to me. The blues came from chocolates from what I have been told originally.


----------



## shrimp76 (Nov 24, 2014)

bettaforu said:


> Nice blue diamond....its very dark, looks more like a chocolate to me. The blues came from chocolates from what I have been told originally.


ill try to get a pic with a bunch of them together. this one happens to be very dark but can see the blue better when more are together. also the black substrate throws the pics off.


----------

